# Jarrett Jack expected to miss a week



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> NEW ORLEANS -- The Hornets say starting point guard Jarrett Jack is expected to be out at least a week because of soreness in his left knee.
> 
> Jack had already missed three games because of the injury when he returned Wednesday night in a loss to Chicago. Jack played nearly 28 minutes against the Bulls, scoring only four points to go with three assists, well below his averages of about 15 points and seven assists.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/7563840/new-orleans-hornets-jarrett-jack-knee-expected-miss-week


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Yep, Jack, a guy who has never ever missed a game due to injury before this season. See my sig.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Think Tank time I guess. I see no reason to not give more minutes to Vasquez.


----------

